# books, comics or graphic novels featuring a modern style anthro society?



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2020)

I know this is a strangely phrased title, but I couldn't think of anything better to express what I'm asking about XD. Basically, I was wondering what other literary works feature a similar concept to Beastars (i.e a contemporary - not historical or futuristic - society populated by anthros and with a story which uses animal related concepts, such as predators vs prey, to make deep social commentaty). I know there are probably quite a few, but I can't really think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## SummonTheElectorCounts (Apr 20, 2020)

Well, Blacksad was very influential for me, though it's more of an anthropomorphic story without predators v. prey and more of a 50's crime noir tribute. The second book, Arctic Nation, has prejudice between characters with white or black fur baked into it and is the best of the 4 books so far, in my opinion. The art is also fantastic. 

This links to the first book and promotes the others. In order they are: Blacksad, Arctic Nation, Red Soul, A Silent Hell, and Amarillo


----------



## SummonTheElectorCounts (Apr 20, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> I know this is a strangely phrased title, but I couldn't think of anything better to express what I'm asking about XD. Basically, I was wondering what other literary works feature a similar concept to Beastars (i.e a contemporary - not historical or futuristic - society populated by anthros and with a story which uses animal related concepts, such as predators vs prey, to make deep social commentaty). I know there are probably quite a few, but I can't really think of any off the top of my head.



Hm, it occurs to me that recommending Blacksad does have more of a historical bent to it, and that doesn't sound like what you were after. Predators & Prey is a binding theme of Oren's Forge, though, and Teagan's art is some of the best in the fandom.

Oren's Forge :: MISC Art | Tapas


----------



## Nemara (Apr 23, 2020)

For SFW stuff, there's not a ton out there in print form, other than the ones already mentioned.

You'd have much better luck looking at webcomics - many more fit that criteria. And some of them have even put out physical books.

If you're open to Mature stories that fit the criteria, there's some there too. I'm not deep into this myself, but some of Bleats' stories look to fit the bill.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2020)

_Kevin & Kell _is a webcomic that dives into this idea... to a sometimes ridiculous extent. I think it's still running to this day, has been since the mid 1990s


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 8, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> I know this is a strangely phrased title, but I couldn't think of anything better to express what I'm asking about XD. Basically, I was wondering what other literary works feature a similar concept to Beastars (i.e a contemporary - not historical or futuristic - society populated by anthros and with a story which uses animal related concepts, such as predators vs prey, to make deep social commentaty). I know there are probably quite a few, but I can't really think of any off the top of my head.


... I mean, I don't know all that many, but I'm writing uncountable amounts of literally the above, from full sized finished books to episode-based series, but... none of them are ready for publication but the first few chapters of my pride and joy; ORBIS TERRARUM. You're free to become a pre-reader if you want  OBRIS TERRARUM - Teaser by Gabriel-Foxx on DeviantArt

...

Hell. I meant to offer, not self-promote lol. Either that or go look into Culpeo-Fox - Professional, General Artist | DeviantArt 's ANIMA. It's all behind art and quite enigmatic, so it might not be a lot of people's thing, but man I can't get over how much I love their art, even though I've just recieved my first commission from them.


----------



## JuniperW (May 22, 2020)

I don't really know if contemporary romance is your thing or not, but Waterways and Out of Position by Kyell Gold do take place in a modern setting. I did find the latter harder to follow but I think they both offer good commentary on sexuality in relation to religion and sport.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 23, 2020)

_Shanda the Panda_ and _Omaha the Cat Dancer_ are two classic slice-of-life comics like that. (Omaha is more famous, but I think Shanda is better quality and ran for _*a lot* _longer.)


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 16, 2020)

An upcoming visual novel that looks cool: Goodbye Volcano High.


----------

